# Sticky  Unlikely Friends: Poppet & Littlewood



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Poppet, the Eurasian Collared Dove.*

Poppet was found by Jo – who posted on here – one windy day in 2004, the nest apparently having been blown from a tree. The little dove grew up with the family and consequently became quite human-friendly. When Jo and family were going on vacation, I took the dove to Cynthia, where he made himself at home inside. Once he was eating properly by himself, he became an excellent ‘mentor’ for rescued squabbies. It seems that pigeon squabbies form a bond with a more grown-up dove

Most of the rescued doves do not take to captivity too well, inside or in our ‘doviary’ (or release aviary), but Poppet - as Cynthia named him - just loved to be with us. Landing on our heads, with a triumphant dove call, and rooting around in our hair was and is one of his favourite tricks – “You’re MY human!” he calls. When I took a nap stretched out on the bed sometimes, tiny Poppet would make a funny little sound from the closet he perched atop, and fly down to me, pecking gently at my nose and then lying down on my chest while I dozed. Maybe he was ‘protecting’ me!

Today, he is in the main aviary with the pigeons, woodpigeons and another collared dove (who he chases off perches with glee!). When we go outside after dark, Poppet hears us and coo-coos to us in his quiet way – his voice is not as loud as the wild doves who frequent Cynthia’s feeders. In daylight, he loves to perch on us when we are in the aviary, coos to us in a corner to tell us when he wants some preening and affection and behaves in every way like the pet dove he is, far too tame to live ‘out there’. Even so, he has no fear of pigeon big or small, and cheekily steal treats from under their very beaks when we offer them by hand, too agile (most of the time) for any to wingslap or peck at him.

I can tell you, it is not easy to clean up with a dove almost constantly on your head – and frequently a pigeon on your shoulder as well – but it is a constant joy to be so trusted and sought out by this little warm bundle of feathers who thinks of us as his special friends.

Poppet: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8108&referrerid=560

*Littlewood, the Wood Pigeon*

Littlewood was handed as a baby to another Jo, by some folks on vacation who found him on the ground last Spring. He was indeed just a baby, and Jo wasn’t sure at first exactly what he was 

Like many baby pigeons, the woodie just accepted his ‘foster mother’ without much hesitation, and would sit for hours just snuggled up on Jo, feeling warm and safe. After a couple of weeks, the small woodie was delightful, with his typical very long beak (as long as his head and neck) and his big eyes.

By the second week in June, the little guy was starting to show an interest in seeds – Jo was delighted when he ate one whole seed by himself! Shortly after, Jo and her husband brought woodie down to Cynthia, whereupon he was soon placed into the doviary with Poppet. Poppet, of course, was a good tutor, and was soon getting Littlewood imitating him and pecking for his own food. For a while he needed careful checking and some top-up feeding, but he was now a growing boy. (Well, it is actually not that easy to tell if ‘he’ is a boy or a girl, but it’s ‘he’ until proven otherwise.)

Being raised from a baby by people, even though he is now in the aviary with other pigeons, doves and woodies, Littlewood is really too tame to be called a ‘wild’ bird, though Cynthia fancies that he sometimes looks out at the world with a little yearning. Maybe, maybe not - who knows what goes through a woodie’s head?

He learned well from his tiny companion, Poppet. On occasion, when offered a dish of seed, he would only accept it when he saw Poppet eating from another dish. When I am in the aviary, pigeons and Poppet are always landing on me – but sometimes I feel an extra weight on my head, and I know who that is! He accepts little kisses on his breast feathers, and a little stroking, though the inbuilt ‘woodiness’ is obviously struggling with the human-friendliness, but he does like to be near us. He is fascinated by my spectacles and has managed to pull them off a couple of times, and if I feel something nibbling at my collar from behind, or attacking a top button, it’s a woodie. Heck, he even tries to stick his beak up my nose 

He has no trouble with the pigeons – but he lets tiny Poppet bully him mercilessly! When Littlewood gets close to us, or has treats, that little dove will march up and peck at him – and the big woodie will fly off to another perch (but only for a few seconds). On the occasion when Littlewood takes a swipe at Poppet, our agile dove just ducks! Yet, they spend a lot of time perching together, so it’s not all war – there’s some peace in there, too. 

Littlewood: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10531&referrerid=560


Admittedly, it’s a dubious friendship, involving competition for treats and the attention of their humans, but they are a sweet (and comical) duo


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

beautiful birds


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I just don't know when I have enjoyed a thread more than I have this one. I have read the two other threads with great admiration for everyone involved. The only thing is - how can you not let them live inside the house with you? Just kidding. I go through the same thing with my Simon and Onslow and would love to have them with me ALL the time but know they are happier in the aviary with their friends.

Thanks, John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful, wonderful story and picture John!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handsome pair of birds with remarkable stories! Thanks for sharing, John!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what heartwarming stories. 
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great stories, and darling birds! I just want to hug them both....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi John, 

Thank you and Cynthia for the very endearing and cute stories of Poppet and Littlewood. I LOVE the picture of the two of them and you can actually see by Littlewood's body language that he's a little unnerved by Poppet there.LOL. Seems so strange that the big ole woodpigeon would be intimidated by the much smaller dove 

Out of curiosity, how much on average to woodies weigh?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What lovely birds! But I think I like the one in back sneaking a peek in the picture.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Brad,

A healthy adult wood pigeon would weigh around 600gms, though I have had juveniles weighing 165gms.


I have 4 wood pigeons in my aviary at the moment: Littlewood, Norwood, Dagwood and Sherwood. I haven't weighed any of them because I think it would stress them out too much!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just have to say I love those names.

Maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks folks 

They don't seem to us anything like as stressed by being 'inside' as we have heard people say.

Garye, the one behind them is one of the elder residents (in terms of time since Cynthia found her), "Blackie". She and her mate "Hurdy" claimed a two-storey 'apartment' years ago and will defend it to the last.

Another of my pet theories is that pigeons have no concept of size, and that Littlewood doesn't understand how small the dove is by comparison.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Great Story and Picture!*

I was surprised at the size difference. Just shows that size isn't everything, it's "da attitude!"  Many thanks!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks like the two make for an interesting friendship, with a comfortable looking aviary for a home.l


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> with a comfortable looking aviary for a home.l


Hi Larry,

The aviary was extended last week to include a new (rat proofed) 6x8 foot shed with 46 additional box perches/ nesting boxes and a small 6X4 foot flight connecting the shed to the original aviary.

John was curoius as to which pigeons would be the first to explore the extension. Needless to say it was Poppet (the dove), followed closely by Littlewood (the wood pigeon) and then another wood pigeon, Norwood, who is the third and most recent memmber of the "gang of three".

The rest of the pigeons are coming through to explore very, very slowly! At first they were comical in their efforts to avoid placing a foot in the unknown territory.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This-is-so-cool...

Wonderful..!


Phil
LasVegas


----------

